# Does SVS make a stand for the MCS-01?



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

I can find every other mount or stand on the SVS site but I can't find the stand for the center speaker. What am I doing wrong? I know it's gotta be there because I've seen the MCS-01 on a stand in the pics on the site? I know I'm getting old but really...:huh:


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

Hi Jason,

We’re looking into stocking the one pictured on the MTS-01 page now that M-Series stuff is back in the pipeline. They're a hard to get Sanus unit you can probably find on the web with various vendors. Not sure what the model number is but we’ll dig it up. We had just that one for a show in LA and Ron in particular loves it.


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Jack!

My current stand for the MCS-01 is two buckets of joint compound with one of the plasti-foam inserts from the MTS-01 packaging protecting the finish. It's very classy :help:


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jack Gilvey said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> We’re looking into stocking the one pictured on the MTS-01 page now that M-Series stuff is back in the pipeline. They're a hard to get Sanus unit you can probably find on the web with various vendors. Not sure what the model number is but we’ll dig it up. We had just that one for a show in LA and Ron in particular loves it.


Speaking of L.A. Jack, any plans on revisiting L.A. soon to demo?


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

jmmdm2 said:


> Thanks Jack!
> 
> My current stand for the MCS-01 is two buckets of joint compound with one of the plasti-foam inserts from the MTS-01 packaging protecting the finish. It's very classy :help:


 Don't happen to have model number, but I'm pretty sure it's this one that's pictured:

http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/speaker-foundations/sp-natural/NFC18


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

eaglerider94 said:


> Speaking of L.A. Jack, any plans on revisiting L.A. soon to demo?


 I'm sure we'll be back, but I have nothing firm yet.


----------

